
Tesla Autopilot Full Self-Driving Demonstration - wibr
https://www.tesla.com/en_EU/videos/autopilot-self-driving-hardware-neighborhood-long
======
visarga
Great to see that. It looks like the Google video from 2012.

I'm wondering about what the Google self driving team has been working on for
so many years. They don't tell much about what their challenges are and what
they managed to achieve yet. Have they stumbled into problems? What problems?

